# Rogue's Dead Guy Ale



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I tried some Dead Guy Ale recently and this stuff is really delicious. It's really hoppy, but with a smooth taste. I usually don't like really hoppy beers, but this one is good. It has a nice color, smell, and taste. It's quite refreshing IMO. I have only paired it while smoking an El Centurian and it was good. I recommend this beer to anyone who wants to try something new, it's brewed in Oregon and can be found in Beverages and More. I'm not sure where else.

www.rogue.com/brews.html


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Yeah it's a good beer. Trader Joe's may have it...


----------



## LORD PUFFER (Dec 27, 2006)

Rogue is gooda! Funny you don't like hoppy beers at that is pretty dern hoppy. I love hoppy beers (IPA's).


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Darrell said:


> I tried some Dead Guy Ale recently and this stuff is really delicious. It's really hoppy, but with a smooth taste. I usually don't like really hoppy beers, but this one is good. It has a nice color, smell, and taste. It's quite refreshing IMO. I have only paired it while smoking an El Centurian and it was good. I recommend this beer to anyone who wants to try something new, it's brewed in Oregon and can be found in Beverages and More. I'm not sure where else.
> 
> www.rogue.com/brews.html


They are one of my favorite company's and that is my favorite brew for now.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

LORD PUFFER said:


> Rogue is gooda! Funny you don't like hoppy beers at that is pretty dern hoppy. I love hoppy beers (IPA's).


I know, it's funny to me also. The only IPA I found I liked was IPA Redhook. I do love some dead guy though. :dr


----------



## hoax (Aug 7, 2007)

Have you tried Arrogant Bastard? It's like ale concentrate.


----------



## JMAC (Oct 24, 2006)

Yes, I really like Rogue Ales.

They do a Juniper IPA and a Chipolte ale that are both extremely good and a little different. I have liked everything I've had that they've done.

:al


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

I had a pint of this the other week and I really enjoyed it. I wouldn't mind having a 6 pack or 2 of this on hand.


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

I haven't had a bad beer from Rogue yet. They're distributed pretty well all the way out to the East Coast, so finding one shouldn't be too hard.

Anyone try their rum? I know they've got at least two different kinds (light and dark), but I haven't had either yet.


----------



## Rahllin (May 25, 2007)

Go figure, I had this beer for the first time while camping this weekend. I've heard several good things about it, and I finally decided to bite the bullet and try some. It was great. Great flavor, and an amazingly smooth and clean finish to it. A+ in my book.


----------



## mugwump (Jun 7, 2007)

I live near one of their microbreweries (Issaquah Brewhouse) so I'm pretty much spoiled by having fresh Rogue brews available on tap. Good stuff.


----------



## Benjy (Apr 25, 2007)

I don't love Rogue's Ales in general, but their Vertical Epic 7-7-7 is awesome. Good luck holding on to this until December 2012! (for those who don't know, the Vertical Epic series was started a few years back and is designed to be aged until the final release on 12-12-12, when all the beers should be tasted)


----------



## DennisP (May 13, 2007)

I really enjoy a few Rogue's and dislike others. Dead Guy is in the middle for me.

It's really interesting to me to see the national perception of Rogue. In Oregon, where it is brewed, they are just not that big. Deshutes and Widmer crush them, Full Sail is ahead and many smaller breweries get much more tap room.

But, Rogue distributes nationally and seems to get good reviews.

I'd probabably drink it more here in FL if it wasn't so expensive. The better Oregon brews aren't available this far away and Rogue has some good ones. I prefer Brutal Bitter, Mocha Porter and the Chipotle (which I've only found one six pack).


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Hmmm... I like dead guy, but I wouldn't call it very hoppy. It has almost like a wierd fruit taste to it. I do like it, but I can't have more than one or two pints of it at the pub.


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Dead Guy was ok/lower end in taste for me. I picked up a case at Costco at heavy discount (~$10) when I was still in Cali. Took me a year to get through it.


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

Huzzah for local breweries!


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

Had quite a few of them last night....not too shabby


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

This is one of my favorite ales. I made a homebrew clone of this, and it was good. I think it has a distinct flavor, due to the Pacman Yeast that is used. I used White labs English ale yeast and did a side by side comparison, and it was close. The logo glows in the dark too.:ss


----------



## Stick (Apr 20, 2007)

Benjy said:


> I don't love Rogue's Ales in general, but their Vertical Epic 7-7-7 is awesome. Good luck holding on to this until December 2012! (for those who don't know, the Vertical Epic series was started a few years back and is designed to be aged until the final release on 12-12-12, when all the beers should be tasted)


Quite tasty, although in fact a Stone Brewing beer:
http://www.stonebrew.com/epic/

As to Rouge, I like many of their beers including Dead Guy and the HazelNut Brown Nectar especially, but only on tap. Typically I find their beer to be skunked in the bottle, a result of sitting on liquor store shelve too long, I'm sure.


----------



## Ace$nyper (Aug 15, 2007)

I bet the guy who talked you into trying it is really pretty awesome :tu


----------



## rottenzombie (Jun 11, 2007)

I had one of these the other day and really liked it.:tu:tu


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

mugwump said:


> I live near one of their microbreweries (Issaquah Brewhouse) so I'm pretty much spoiled by having fresh Rogue brews available on tap. Good stuff.


Rogue River Red and Arrogant Bastard Ale are very nice. We always stop by the brewery when in Newport.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Ace$nyper said:


> I bet the guy who talked you into trying it is really pretty awesome :tu


:r

Nice shameless plug, Max. :tg


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

Dead Guy is an okay beer. I certainly wouldn't turn it down but it's not my favorite. My favorite Rogue beers so far are the St. Rogue Red Ale and Santa's Private Reserve. Of course I am a hops junkie :r


----------



## jrizzo222 (Dec 23, 2008)

Dead Guy is a good beer that I drink once in a while. If you like that type of beer try Magic Hat # 9 its not as hoppy as most pale ales and has some nice flavors in it. Another good beer to pair is maudite made by unibroue in canada these are exploding with flavors and are high in alcohol content.

http://www.magichat.net/

http://www.unibroue.com/products/maudite.cfm


----------



## XTRazzer (Dec 20, 2008)

Haven't tried the Dead Guy Ale. American Amber Ale, Mom's Hefeweizen, Kell's Irish Lager, St. Rogue Red Ale, Santa's Private Reserve, and Yellow Snow IPA are definitely good.

The St. Rogue Red and Santa's Private Reserve are by far my favorites. 

Hops junkies should also check out Victory Brewing's Hops Devil.

Another good one is the Oaked Arrogant Bastard from Stone. Bought my brother a bottle of Double Bastard as a gift (if he don't like, it's mine ). The funniest thing about Arrogant Bastard I'll never forget is being in San Diego, CA and having the bar tender tell me I couldn't get any size larger than 12oz. goblet at a time. Ha.

BTW, anyone west of the Mississippi want to help the needy and send Fat Tire?


----------



## lougorilla (Oct 29, 2007)

JMAC said:


> Yes, I really like Rogue Ales.
> 
> They do a Juniper IPA and a Chipolte ale that are both extremely good and a little different. I have liked everything I've had that they've done.
> 
> :al


I had the chipolte last night, and it was one of the most interesting beers I have ever drank. Spicy!


----------



## lougorilla (Oct 29, 2007)

rottenzombie said:


> I had one of these the other day and really liked it.:tu:tu


I have a few of these still in my fridge. Not an everyday beer for me, but definitely a great beer to grab when the mood hits me.


----------

